# Daily Dose of Bizarre



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

Got the cravings for strange?
Something quite deranged?
Come have your mind re-arranged 
With your daily dose of sense estranged
Bizarrity







You're Welcome.​


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

Dimension Bomb
Genius Party​


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

*Love & Theft*​


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

*Masterpiece*​


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

*For the love of Tom Waits*​


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)




----------

